# Holly from Aylesbury/Leicester looking for pet mice



## HollyUK

Hi everyone, I'm Holly and just looking to buy 2 *female* mice as pets.

I'm looking for...
Selfs or Satins of a nice warm/light colour - tan, fawn, argente, champagne, pearl/dove something like that. (as opposed to black, dark brown or pure white)
It would be lovely to have 2 different colours but is it nicer to the mice to get 'sisters', or can different females get along fine?

I'd love them to be as fairly young as possible, so I can form a good bond so they feel really
comfortable sitting with me.

I have had 2 sets of mice when I was younger, but bought from pet shops, and have heard it's so much better to buy from a breeder, so I'm just trying to find people that may be local to me.

I live in Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire but also have family in Leicester... and don't mind driving to collect, but I'm guessing mice aren't overly keen on being in a loud car too long? Anywhere near Aylesbury, Oxford, Milton Keynes etc would be great.

I will also be in Leicester this weekend and have read there is a mouse show in Market Harborough, is that open to the public to come and buy mice? I would be able to come early on in the morning, pay for and reverse any mice if possible, then pick up later in the afternoon (I am having dinner with my Dad in the daytime)

This website seems to be a great well of information, really helpful to read through - thank you!

I've been looking at cages and bedding and food... just sort out getting my mice now 

Many thanks!

Holly


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Holly, Welcome to our forum, I hope you find some mice soon.


----------



## morning-star

will have some doves, champagnes etc possibly blues in about 4-5 weeks and I Live in Leicester  
(the babes are only 2 days old at the moe lol)

mice wont be too bothered by a car journey so long as they are in a secure box.

(I have a dove and black for sale now but as you didn't want blacks....)


----------



## HollyUK

Thank you I will certainly bare that in mind. So do they have different mums? What do you think about mixing 2 different colour mice? (not sisters) Do female still get on fine regardless? The mice I had as pets years ago were different and they seemed to be okay together.

I'm also just trying to choose a cage. I think a glass tank will be too difficult for me to clear out well regularly. I am looking at wire cages with a plastic bottom that can be detached, with 2/3 seperate plastic levels (as opposed to metal platforms which I read can hurt their feet) and tunnels with lots of wooden things to climb and hang on to as well. However most of them seem to be 8mm inbetween the wire gaps... is this small enough for young mice? I don't want them to be escaping. I read someone said as long as it's under 1cm.... but then I read that you really need 5mm gaps or less.


----------



## WoodWitch

HollyUK said:


> I will also be in Leicester this Sunday 18th and have read there is a mouse show in Market Harborough, is that open to the public to come and buy mice?


Hi Holly :welcome1

Yes, the show is open to the public but no, I'm afraid that this show is an exhibition of mice by NMC members only and not a chance for people to purchase pets. Any trades that take place there are pre-arranged prior to the event. I'm sorry.

Good luck in finding your pet!


----------



## HollyUK

tratallen said:


> HollyUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be in Leicester this Sunday 18th and have read there is a mouse show in Market Harborough, is that open to the public to come and buy mice?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Holly :welcome1
> 
> Yes, the show is open to the public but no, I'm afraid that this show is an exhibition of mice by NMC members only and not a chance for people to purchase pets. Any trades that take place there are pre-arranged prior to the event. I'm sorry.
> 
> Good luck in finding your pet!
Click to expand...

Okay thank you. I might come along anyway in the morning to just have a look then, I'd just like to see which mice I like best, that way I can keep it in mind for contacting breeders. Do you know what time it opens and how much entry is?
Many thanks!


----------



## morning-star

yes they have two different mums who are not sisters. you can easily introduce mice from different families and ages etc and they should get along ok if introduced in a clean cage.

We can make up cages as well: 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...391-barless-small-animal-enclosures-sale.html


----------



## Zowie

I live in Milton Keynes and I got my mice from here:
http://www.japanese-koi.co.uk/
I know you were looking more for a breeder, but I got my 2 girls from there and they're very happy and healthy, I think they were about 6 weeks old when I got them too


----------



## SarahY

Hi Holly, welcome to the forum.

The show starts at 10:30 on Saturday and it's free to get in


----------



## AnnB

Hello Holly and welcome.

I live in Aylesbury too but I'm afraid I don't breed mice (I only keep them as pets). Your new mice won't mind travelling as long as they're healthy to begin with. I take my mice on holiday in a motorhome and they've travelled the length of the country with me and suffered no ill effects.


----------



## HollyUK

morning-star said:


> yes they have two different mums who are not sisters. you can easily introduce mice from different families and ages etc and they should get along ok if introduced in a clean cage.
> 
> We can make up cages as well:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...391-barless-small-animal-enclosures-sale.html


Thanks for the info and link! I will certainly bear you in mind, thank you


----------



## HollyUK

Zowie said:


> I live in Milton Keynes and I got my mice from here:
> http://www.japanese-koi.co.uk/
> I know you were looking more for a breeder, but I got my 2 girls from there and they're very happy and healthy, I think they were about 6 weeks old when I got them too


Oh super, okay, I will maybe check them out... I'm sure most pet stores do treat them very well, it's just the small few you have to be careful of. Thanks!


----------



## HollyUK

SarahY said:


> Hi Holly, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The show starts at 10:30 on Saturday and it's free to get in


Thank you, I definately hope to make it!!


----------

